
Uber's 'hustle-oriented' culture becomes a black mark on employees' résumés - jrwan
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/07/uber-work-culture-travis-kalanick-susan-fowler-controversy
======
onion2k
Wearing my most pessimistic hat, I wouldn't be too surprised if Uber have had
enough negative press that they're in a position where they can't raise any
further capital - you can't tell people there's massive growth still to be had
if you're incapable of recruiting the developers you need to realise that
potential. They have several billion dollars in the bank, but unless that's
enough to get them to overall profitability (parts of Uber are already
profitable but the company _as a whole_ makes a loss) then they're effectively
dead. That would be a quite a shock considering the _incredible_ growth
they've had.

The chilling effect that could have on investment in startups would be
_horrific_ for SV.

~~~
kafkaesq
Really now? I could think of a few things a lot more "horrific" than not
getting your startup funded, dude.

